
China Switches over to Hydrogen Fuel Cells, and Toyota Delivers the Tech - clouddrover
https://www.thedrive.com/tech/28837/china-switches-over-to-hydrogen-fuel-cells-and-toyota-delivers-the-tech
======
natch
I guess they think they can have better safety practices than places like
Norway and California. Having seen how things are done in China, I wish them
good luck with that.

[https://electricrevs.com/2019/06/11/recent-explosions-
shutdo...](https://electricrevs.com/2019/06/11/recent-explosions-shutdown-
hydrogen-vehicle-refueling-in-norcal-and-norway/)

~~~
tomohawk
EVs have their own hazards.

[https://jalopnik.com/tesla-model-s-batteries-violently-
explo...](https://jalopnik.com/tesla-model-s-batteries-violently-explode-in-
fatal-cras-1788561054)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KzJ6LperQUk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KzJ6LperQUk)

~~~
natch
And then there are internal combustion engine vehicles which really take the
cake for a long sad history of fires. Combustion is literally part of the name
of the tech.

